# Which travel insurance covers pre-existing illnesses?



## LDFerguson (27 Jul 2007)

I'm arranging travel insurance for my mother-in-law who has certain pre-existing medical conditions. From the Best Buys forum...



Paddylast said:


> Remember that Quoteonline, ebookers and insure.ie (and possible others) will not insure any pre-existing medical conditions. This is a huge drawback so check out their policies before buying. Ace does cover them.
> 
> I received a quote recently from Accident & General for €68 for a multi-trip policy for a couple. However because my other half is on blood pressure tablets, we had to contact their medical dept, who then proceeded to quote an extra €200!!! Needless to say I did not take the insurance. Shop around and ask questions. Remember they don't want to pay out on anything that they can possibly avoid.


 
Ace won't cover my MIL because she's over 64 and doesn't have private health insurance. So that left Accident & General. They've quoted an additional premium of €267.00 which is a 1,160% loading on the basic premium of €23. 

Does anyone know any other travel insurance companies we can try, who will cover pre-existing conditions?

Thanks.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jul 2007)

When I was shopping for travel insurance for my 75+ year old mother I found it difficult to get any quote from many insurers. In the end we went with _AA _(€115 for the annual global multi-trip cover) as they were one of the few with no age limit or loading. I'm not 100% sure about their cover for pre-existing conditions though. I suspect that most or all will exclude or limit cover in such circumstances. If she's travelling withing the _EU/EEA_ then make sure that she gets an EHIC before going.

Also...

Travel insurance for over 80's
 Travel Insurance for over 65 ?


----------



## demoivre (27 Jul 2007)

There are some recommendations for travel insurance cos. in [broken link removed] if it's any use to you.


----------



## noel 2006 (27 Jul 2007)

VHI travel insurance covers pre-existing conditions.  You have to have ordinary VHI health cover to buy their travel insurance.  There are some restrictions for older people.


----------



## janedoe06 (27 Jul 2007)

Hi there

2 Yrs ago after an illness and a spell of a number of months in hospital i planed to go to France, but wanted naturally to have some type of insurance going over

the only one i got get at that time was via VHI it was called a multi trip cover €49 which sounded expensive but it covered me for the year.
Note though u do need to be a VHI member to avail of it, i 'm not sure if the terms and conditions have changed 

Other thing get your mother to get one of those European Health insurance cards as well ,


----------



## dee06 (30 Jul 2007)

MIS travel will quote for pre existing conditions. 
You ring a number to declare the condition, they ask a few general health questions, then some questions specific to the medical condition(s). They sell through brokers.  

You can call the MIS health check number on 091 745 751 to see how much if anything they would load your mother in law.
They will quote annual policies up to age 65 and single trips up to age 72.

 On the point of age: the only company I know of doing the over 75's for annual policies is Eaglestar and their single person price is €115 for a year. They don't cover pre-existing conditions and a letter is required from the person GP confirming they are fit to travel.

Some further info from MIS policy book

*PRE-EXISTING MEDICAL CONDITIONS
HEALTH CHECK 091 745 751​*If you are aware that you or any person whose ill health would force you to cancel or cut short your
trip, or have been admitted as an inpatient in the past twenty four months, or have suffered from or
received any form of medical advice, treatment or medication for a​*1. Heart or Circulatory related condition (e.g Hypertension, Angina, Stroke etc....)
2. Lung or Breathing related condition other than well controlled, mild Asthma, suffered in
isolation
3. Cancerous condition​*Then you must contact the Medical Pre-screening company in order to arrange cover for that
condition. Failure to advise the Medical Pre-screening company of a pre-existing medical condition
may result in claims for those undisclosed conditions not being paid.
Contact the Medical Pre-screening company on 091 745 751 quoting reference MSC10199​*Please note that cover cannot be offered if you, or the person you are travelling with:​•​*​​​are travelling against the advice of a medical practitioner​
*•​*​​​are travelling for the purpose of obtaining medical treatment​
*•​*​​​are on a hospital waiting list​
*•​*​​​are awaiting the results of medical tests or investigations​
*•​*​​​are receiving ongoing dialysis treatment​
*•​*​​​have been given a terminal prognosis​
*•​*​​​have anxiety, stress or depression​
*•​*​​​are due to give birth within fourteen weeks of the booked start or return date of your trip.​
*What will happen when you call Health Check​*Our trained operators will ask you a few simple questions about your intended holiday and the medical
condition. You will be advised as to whether your​​​*Pre-existing Medical Condition *can be covered,
whether there will be an additional premium to pay or any changes to the policy terms and conditions.
This quotation is valid for 14 days from the date given. If cover can be provided, you will be given an acceptance code and a letter will be sent to you upon receipt of payment, detailing the extension of cover. Please read this letter carefully and keep it with your insurance documents as it confirms the terms of the cover. Please note that cover is not effective until you are in receipt of this letter.​
*What will happen if you do not contact Health Check​*If you do not contact Health Check you will not be covered in the event of a claim arising out of your​​​*Pre-existing Medical Condition.*​*
*


----------



## dee06 (30 Jul 2007)

Just  have to correct one of my statements above about the age limits: I said I thought Eaglestar were the only company doing the over 75's. I just spotted an earlier post about the AA: checked out the AA's travel cover online and it is with Royal and Alliance so obviously they are doing it too.


----------

